# URL aus Servlet aufrufen



## kingsteff (19. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte aus einem servlet eine Url aufrufen und Daten posten. (http post request)

wie macht man das am schlausten?!?

ich hab momentan echt nicht den anflug einer Ahnung

danke

kingsteff


----------



## Mick (19. Feb 2004)

Ich glaub, wenn Du Dich nicht ein wenig genauer ausdrücken kannst, wird auch kein anderer nen Anflug einer Ahnung haben. 

Grüße,
Mick


----------



## kingsteff (19. Feb 2004)

Ok ganz einfache Sache:

1. Formulardaten werden mittels HTTP Post an mein Servlet gesandt.

2. Ich verarbeite die Daten

3. Ich möchte diese Daten an ein Servlet auf einem anderen Webserver schicken


Das wars schon.


Eins und Zwei sind kein Problem. Allerdings krieg ich drei nicht auf die Kette.


Wenn das jemand nicht versteht, sollte er mir noch genauere Fragen stellen, da ich sonst keinen Plan hab wie ichs erklären soll


Danke :###


----------



## kingsteff (20. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

weiss keiner was  :shock: 


schhhhhhaaaaadddddeee  :cry:


----------

